# صناعة الجل معه الباين



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 مايو 2010)

*بعد التحية اليكم التفاصيل التالية:
سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك labs والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
4- خطوات التركيب كما يلي: اضافة الماء في الخلاط والتحريك، ثم اضافة السلفونيك بالتدريج واستمرار التحريك، ثم اضافة الصودا مع استمرار التحريك واعطاءه بعض الوقت ليبرد المزيج، ثم اضافة زيت الصنوبر واستمرار التحريك حتى يتكون الجل.
5- يستخدم احيانا مادة نونيل فينيل np9 وظيفتها باختصار ان بها طرف عضوي (النونيل) وطرف متأين (الفينول) ما يعني أن الطرف الأول سيرتبط مع زيت الصنوبر بينما الطرف الثاني سيرتبط مع الماء بحيث يشكل هذا الجزيء جسرا يسمح بتشتيت الزيت داخل الماء. أؤكد لك هنا انه لا داعي لاستخدام هذه المادة في هذه التركيبة حيث يمكن الحصول تماما على المنتج المطلوب كما ذكرت آنفا.
6- ارجو كتابة السؤال في الموضوع أو مراسلتي على الخاص في حال رغبت بأي مساعدة مع ذكر البلد الذي تتواجد فيه حيث تختلف الأسماء التجارية احيان. وشكرا 
*


----------



## طاهر بن محمد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد تركيبة العملاق اخي ارجو ان لا تضع طلبي في سلة المهملات


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا هو نفسه جل العملاق الأخضر لكافة الأستعمالات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح المختصر وياليت شرح أكثر لكي تصل المعلومة كاملة ومع الشكر الجزيل على الجهد المبذول في مساعدة اخوانك ومن الله الأجر والثواب .....


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ شاكر لا افهم التركيبه التى اقترحتها اهى جل مطهر للايدى فعندها لا اثق فى اقتراحك ام هى ديتول منظف للاغراض المنزليه فيوجد العديد من التركيبات الاخرى افضل منه و الخلاف فى الراى لا يفسد الود بيننا فكلانا ينشد المنفعه للجميع ولك الشكر على مجهوداتك و مشاركاتك الايجابيه.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## hany hady (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هل هذة التركيبة زى العملاق ولا زى مطهر البركة
على فكرة الاتنين مايفرقوش كتير بس انا ملاحظ ان مطهر البركة دة مختلف عن باقى المنتجات المشابهة حيث يوجد اكتر من اسم وكلهم زى العملاق
بس مطهر البركة مختلف فى شكل القوام والاستخدام اقوى
ممكن الطريقة بالنسب بس انا عيزة زى مطهر البركة لانة افضل فى الشكل والقوام واقوى فى الاستخدام
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
بارك الله فيك وفتح لك ابواب الرزق وفتح عليك فتح الصالحين​


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن طريقه عمل الجل المعقم


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخى دى ماركو*

يسعدنى تلبية طلبك اليك تركيبة مجربة لمدة اكتر من 3 سنوات بالسوق المصرى والخليجى 
hand gel formula
ethyl alc 50%
isopropyl alc 10%
carbomer 0.175%
tri ethanol amine 0.1%
propylene glycol 0.1%
glycerine 0.3%
perfume 0.1%
100% water r.o to 
طبعا ممكن تقليل نسبة الايثانول وتعوضها بزيادة نسبة الايزوبروبانول بس المجموع يجب الايقل عن 60% من التركيبة 
,وطبعا الطريقة معروفة هندوب الماء مع الكربابول ونتركه 12 ساعة وننضيف كل الاضافات الاخرى بما فيهم الكحول اللى يفضل اضافته للماء بعد اذابة الكربابول تماما واخيرا التراى حتى يعطى القوام المناسب للجل على فكرة التركيبة لاتحتاج لمادة حافظة وعموما اى تركيبة تحتوى على نسبة كحول ازيد من 20% لاتحتاج لمادة حافظة (الكحول كفاية) وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م/اميرة (24 فبراير 2011)

اكييييييييييييييييييييد حجربه


----------



## حلويس (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي شاكر
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة
هل من الممكن وضع النسب للمواد المستخدمه؟
و هل سرعة الخلط تكون ثابتة في كل مراحل التصنيع أم نحتاج الى تغييرها حسب مرحلة التركيب؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboabd2007 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شاكراحمدعبيد قال:


> *بعد التحية اليكم التفاصيل التالية:
> سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
> 2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك labs والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
> 3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
> ...


حبذا لو ذكرت من أين تم الاقتباس أخي الكريم؟؟؟ هذا الكلام بالضبط كنت شاركت به قبل نحو 3 سنوات. إن كان هذا سهوا غفر الله لك وإن كان قصدا سامحك الله.


----------



## Abu Laith (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله راح نجرب الموضوع ......


----------



## صفوت1981 (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخوة على هذه المجهودات الطيبه


----------



## صلاح الدين (23 فبراير 2012)

يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.[/b قال:


> [/color][/color]



تحياتي اخوي هل متاكد من السرعة الخلاط وكيف يتم التخلص من الرغوة 

في هذا الحالة تحياتي


----------



## respectively (3 مارس 2012)

,Nike Total 90 Laser2011 Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly Iii Fg White Babridgement Green Cleats No1I have one cool abrogating &nbirr; with the barring of the archetypes aloft,adidas absolado, I actually don’t acclaim pbands abrasion their soccer cleats anyarea but on the soccer angle! Wearing your cleats off the acreage, decidedly if your feet are wet and bathed, alone has the abeyant to accident the derma on your anxiety. And,Total90, who absolutely wall-overs to airing about in wet soccer cleats?blockbanknote are a actual addle-patele yet able abstraction, and absolutely serve a puraffectation. But ultiacquaintancely, in my assessment, they are traveling to be abundant added advantageous for adolescent amateurs who accept bisectal amateur or convenances a day. For tbeneficiary amount, they will be a advantageous investment to advice assure and extend the activity of big-ticket soccer cleats. I wore a size large on my admeasurement 9US soccer cleats and they fit altogether. The ample size is advised to fit a size 9-10.5US.


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

